# Crazy deer photo



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw this picture while browsing pictures in the Newark Advocate site. It is amazing some of the things that happen.










Here is the caption that was attached to the picture.


> This deer was shot with a bow just before deer gun-season began. Its head is wrapped with wild cucumber vine and corn stalks. It couldn't see, was blinded and ran into the side of a house after being shot. It was shot by an 11-year-old Lakewood student and ended up being a 17-pointer!


They have a lot of brute bucks pictured in their galleries. You can view them at the following link.
Newark Advocate


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The link didn't want to come up automatically I believe because of authentication. Here is the attachment.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

link worked for me.licking county always gives up some great bucks.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Amazing. It looked like that deer was wearing a ghillie suit.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Now thats an afro!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

now the deers have there own blinds,,, just great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Looks more like a Musk Ox


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Maybe he is trying to carry his lunch with him.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Always like a little salad with my backstraps.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

IT looks like it was trying to camo.itself to look like a buffalow.


----------

